# Easiest way to eat shot blocks while riding?



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

I bought tons of shot blocks at walmart on closeout. I tried pushing them out like a push up pop but they get stuck and you have to rip the package open more and my gloves get sticky. It's frustrating to have to stop and fiddle with the package to get them out. I put them in a plastic bag but it's still a PITA with gloves. I'm sure at least a few people feel this way, maybe someone has a better solution or it's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Intravenously?


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

Good one


----------



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

I stop to eat mine since I keep them in my camelbak, but if you want to eat them without stopping, why not just cut the top of the package off before your ride? Then it shouldn't be a problem to push them out on the go. When it's half way out, just grab the blok with your teeth.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

zerokoo149 said:


> I stop to eat mine since I keep them in my camelbak, but if you want to eat them without stopping, why not just cut the top of the package off before your ride? Then it shouldn't be a problem to push them out on the go. When it's half way out, just grab the blok with your teeth.


This all ways work's for me.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Try to keep them cold (freeze the night before?) They probably stick a lot more than normal once they get hot from sitting my a jersey pocket. I had these once, but kept them in a saddle bag. The package was a pain to open on the go. Normally, I'd consider these as more of a mid ride snack. I prefer the goo packs. Actually tape them to my top bar and rip them off as I'm riding. Looks ghetto, but works.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

It works well to cut the top with scissors before the ride.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

This is more of a roadie tip, but it will work for mtb as well.

Cut the Shot Blocks into 2 or 3 block sections . Lick the bottom of the Shot Blocks and stick it to the top tube (Near the head tube).

This actually works. If you think this is gross, you most likely should not be riding in the dirt anyway.


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

Good ideas, I never thought of cutting it before. Thanks.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Those Clif Shots take so much chewing that I can't eat them anymore. I prefer the honey stinger chews and you can also find them on closeout. One trick that I use for gels is well is cut the top just a bit and use electrical tape on your stem. When pull the them off from under the electrical tape they are open and ready to eat.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I do something similar with the Gu packs. Just tape them to my top tube when I go road riding (just for exercise though, my true love is dirt). A roadie saw it and said I was brilliant. I agreed.

Honeystinger's are good. Fair warning, if you keep them in your camemback for a couple rides (~5), they tend to fall apart. Fine if you're stopped but when riding, they can get messy. I've recently gotten into grabbing gummy bears from my kid's candy stash. Not as good as the shot blocks, but easy to eat on the trail if you just want a quick burst of energy.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Put a zip tie around your bars and string shot blocks on them. Not good if it's really muddy. Also, if it's too hot, they'll slide off by themselves. If it's single-digits, you can't get them off the zip tie. Works well in all other conditions.


----------

